# Cure for hole in the head



## solar-ton

the cure that i came up with WORKS the holes on my gourami and male oscar are tiny now but the cure will only work with the pellets though.but anyway i found a proven cure that nobody elese did and im only 13 LOL.


----------



## Fishboy93

What is the cure?


----------



## shev

I think there are medications out there to actually attack the protozoan hexamita. but its uncertain if hexamita is the cause of hith, or if it is only something that infects the wound.

Other than that the only cure is the obvious one, keep your fish healthy. ie cleaner water, not stressed, bigger tank, and improved diet should clear up hith.

so what was your cure?


----------



## cucci67

maybe he wants to patent it, so he can't tell you until afterwards.


----------



## solar-ton

go look in the profiles and article section PLEESE its no HITH guard

and the two main causes of HITH are lack of lipids,vitamins A and C and boring diet


----------



## Damon

There is no conclusive evidence that those are the causes other than they do know the bacteria that is responsible for it.
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/hdhith.htm
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?dept_id=0&siteid=6&acatid=412&aid=675
http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/aquariums/1694


----------



## Cichlid Man

The only way I've managed to cure hole in the head is by using metronidazole, I've tried so many other remidies but this is the only one that seems to do any good, even metronidazole though isn't always 100% efficient. Also I don't that by feeding your fish fats, oils and vitimins it will make your fish any less prone to HITH.


----------



## Georgia Peach

My oscar had it and I tried lots of things - metronidazole was the only thing that half worked. He still had a hole though - lived with it for about 5 years but it never got any bigger.


----------



## solar-ton

im just saying that the cure i made works really well and since it has metronidazole in it then its even better the vitamins in it upps its immune system and the lipids help repair the holes and its making the holes shrink and their almost gone completly the recipe is in the articles thing and that it works really well


----------

